# New pedigree lionheads!



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 17, 2020)

Soooo.....we bought out a breeder of pedigree lionheads!  Yeah!!  I got 5 chocolate bunnies!!  Jack pot!  I’m selling one buck and sold a tort.   Best part..the one kindled three days after bringing them home, and another is due in three days!  I’m sooo excited!!  There were 5 kits, and from what I understand, lionhead have small litters, so I was good with that.  So..now iI have four gorgeous does...pedigree...and two bucks!  I’m very excited!!  I did have a total meltdown for two days about RHDV2.....but....decided, no taking in more bunnies...everyone goes into bunny jail...corid, albon, whatever I can do....if I see anty signs of anything.  After my panic, I realized, that...if it hits...what can I do?  What all of us do?  I’m not going to sell off all my beloved bunnies’just in case’...so, we’re hunkering down to ride it out...praying...

Anyways, here are all my new bunnies!!


----------



## Duckfarmerpa1 (May 17, 2020)

More pictures ...yeah!!  Oh, got my Cali girl..she’s a California..hence the name...pulled fur, betting on kits in the morning! ❤️🐰


----------

